# How to get straight stems



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

I see all these tanks with stems that grow straight up. Its not the case with my red ludwigia.... How do you get it to grow straight up? Its getting pretty rediculous in my tank the one stem has almost done a 180 degree turn and some of leaves are only recieving light on the bottoms??? what the heck is going on?

I did a search on this site for similiar problems and the only suggestion i really saw was keep trimming. Is that the best I can do?

thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Trimming, change flow of water, move lighting towards plant


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

When the lighting is very intense stem plants can shy away from the light by growing horizontally or even do a 180 degree turn like you have said. Not sure if this is the case with you, but its food for thought.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ludwigia likes to overhang and grow at an angle in my experience. Trimming it seems like the only way to keep it straight. I personally don't mind the overhanging, it gives the Ludwigia a nice striking contrast when it overhangs on some of the other plants that typically grow straight.

-John N.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Planting them in bunches, planting them near the tank walls, hardscape or some tough plants, not letting them grow taller than 4-5cm below the surface might help.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

alright I really trimmed em up and planted directly under the most intense light. 1x36w ah supply kit on 10 gallon. Lets hope I get lucky


----------

